# DI monday night 11/8



## The Skiffer (Nov 13, 2010)

Was waiting for sunset on DI, fished most of the night and picked up most in less than 1 ft water. First time for it, double gigged- had a smaller one on and here comes the big one (27" and a little over 7 lbs) swimming at me. So i took a shot at sandwiching her down on bottom with smaller fish on top and followed through with dip net to secure the prizes. Got both, wow what a thrill. Also picked up various mullet and two reds. Can't wait!


----------



## F|nz (Sep 16, 2008)

Very nice....27" is a hoss!!


----------



## overkill (Sep 9, 2010)

27" flounder is a great night all by itself. Did you gig the reds?


----------



## The Skiffer (Nov 13, 2010)

Ggged the reds, they are thick this fall. Was that you overkill in the canal a little after midnight with the mega light setup?


----------



## F|nz (Sep 16, 2008)

Is Gigging reds legal in Alabama?


----------



## fulish850 (Oct 21, 2008)

ill hav a fit if i ever gig a flounder anywhere close to 27" nice fish


----------



## The Skiffer (Nov 13, 2010)

Flnz- Gigging Reds in Alabama- Asked a conservation officer a few weeks ago about gigging different species, the only comment he had was that regular limits apply. Alabama hasn't really examined gigging the way Florida has. Only in 2008 did Al require a license to gig, the saltwater fishing license was "reel and rod", now the law reads "possession" so it doesn't matter the method of taking fish. Something he did mention Oct24 til Dec 31? there's a 25 limit for mullet, hadn't seen that posted on outdoorAlabama.com, well figure... another gotcha. I do hate to pass up sticking Reds(or Speckled Trout) while poking that Florida sand.


----------



## overkill (Sep 9, 2010)

I called and was told gamefish could *NOT* be taken by spear or gig. Redfish, Speckled Trout, Tarpon, etc. are illegal to gig or spear. Not to cast stones....because I did not know a few weeks ago (_don't ask how I found out_).
Dauphin Island office confirmed this. They also wanted to know if I knew how to reach you. You had a two thousand dollar fine coming your way and up to three years in Holman prison.





Just joking.

I would hate to see anyone get "gigged" for gigging a redfish.


----------



## Rook (Oct 25, 2007)

That was my understanding. I have had to hold myself back here lately from gigging them reds, they have been thick. Either way looks like a great trip. Nice mess!


----------



## The Skiffer (Nov 13, 2010)

Ok, I didn't gig them. Reeeeeel & rod.


----------



## gig head (Apr 26, 2009)

nice post thanks


----------



## Rook (Oct 25, 2007)

:thumbup:

No sir officer, those holes were already in those fish when I caught them. Strangest thing. :thumbsup:


----------



## gig head (Apr 26, 2009)

good job!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"on rod&reel"lol


----------



## jigmaster (Oct 27, 2007)

*You*

Can cast net them though
And its legal! I keep a 4ft net looped on the ready just for these guy's and sizable small schools of mullet.

you can get pretty darn accurate with a 4ft net!


----------

